
San Francisco exodus is real, and historic, report shows - tomohawk
https://www.sfgate.com/living-in-sf/article/2020-San-Francisco-exodus-is-real-and-historic-15484785.php
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24164128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24164128).

